# Working in a clothing store...



## Pink_minx (Jun 2, 2006)

I was curious if any of you ladies and gents have worked in a clothing store? I've applied to two stores "styles for less" and "Wet Seal."  I just wanted to know what managers are really looking for.  Are they looking for someone who knows whats "in" when it comes to fashion?  I've never worked before so im kind of worried that they might want someone with retail experience and of course I dont have that.  What is it like working in a clothing store...what are the possible salary...I heard that Express pays 6.25 an hour in this one place.  i was suprised, im sure its different in every store but im not so familiar with retail jobs. 
any advice and info would help!
​


----------



## makeup_junkie (Jun 2, 2006)

I was a manager at The Limited for two years.  Most clothing stores are looking for sales associates who have a good sense of style, are very friendly, and who can sell the merchandise (called suggestive selling).  Working in a clothing store as a sales associate is a lot more hard work than people think.  A lot of running around, a lot of folding and re-folding and re-folding again, and a lot of straightening up and whatnot.  It's also a lot of fun.  Hourly pay usually starts around $7.00.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah I wont mind all the folding since I do it a lot at home, im sure it will be much harder at the store because you have to do it a certain way.  But when you did give interviews were you looking for people with more retail experience?


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 3, 2006)

I was a counter manager for the handbags dept at nordie's and I know some of the things we looked for were people who would be able to excel at customer service, people who were able to easily strike up convo's with the customers, not nec. outgoing but someone who was fired up about what they were selling.

being fashionable is a part of it but it's def. not the most important thing..you are there to sell so I think most people go after things relating to that.


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_Yeah I wont mind all the folding since I do it a lot at home, im sure it will be much harder at the store because you have to do it a certain way.  But when you did give interviews were you looking for people with more retail experience?_

 

oooh boy, it's not the same folding...we used to call it naval folding...and there's also that feeling of rage when you just finish straightening the table & there's that lady eyeing you while you do it and as soon as it's done she rips through it & when you offer to help says i'm just looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it wasn't all bad, & by no means did i get suckered into the i have to buy everything (unlike mac) & my discount was decent & i got a smaller one at  other brands in the company

we had to wear current season stuff & had sales goals/contests (that's why the register asks who helped you, so they can log our sales) & unloading new season stuff was rough.  It was fun though.  friendly-ness & personability goes a long way...it's not all bad


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 3, 2006)

ummmm WETSEAL only... never worked there my sis has been the mangr there for 6 years.... and please dont take this litteraly b/c this my differ from the store u applied at.  but at her store they look for personality, style "yes they look at how u dress"  not so much experience b/c people can be taught.  i know during the interveiw they have a flow chart asking a whole bunch of crazy questions, from what my sister told me  trick questions... exp... If you had to take 1 item from the store what would it be a belt of a shirt??? type question  Neither is the answer u  might want to remeber that, b/c the company flow chart is all the same state wide.  ill talk to my sister today and ask her some questions about the interview process and see what they look for in a potential employee.  good luck oh yea 1 good thing if u get the wetseal job u get 40% off but that has a lot to do with having to wear their brand at work


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2006)

I managed a bridal store for the better part of a year, bridal is very physical (I know that's not what you applied for) and the hours can be really long. 
Wear comfortable shoes, have a good attitude, smile at your customers, and remember the ones who come back!


----------



## Chelly (Jun 3, 2006)

research the company before you interview - its always good to know about hte place yoru trying to get a job at!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jun 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_ummmm WETSEAL only... never worked there my sis has been the mangr there for 6 years.... and please dont take this litteraly b/c this my differ from the store u applied at.  but at her store they look for personality, style "yes they look at how u dress"  not so much experience b/c people can be taught.  i know during the interveiw they have a flow chart asking a whole bunch of crazy questions, from what my sister told me  trick questions... exp... If you had to take 1 item from the store what would it be a belt of a shirt??? type question  Neither is the answer u  might want to remeber that, b/c the company flow chart is all the same state wide.  ill talk to my sister today and ask her some questions about the interview process and see what they look for in a potential employee.  good luck oh yea 1 good thing if u get the wetseal job u get 40% off but that has a lot to do with having to wear their brand at work_

 
Hmm thanks for the info, i'd like to see some examples that I might be expecting if I get interviewed.  Yeah I see the girls and the way the dress is of course the same as the way the girls dress on the posters hanging in the store.  I hope I get a call soon!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 3, 2006)

do loads of company research make sure u knw wot sort of stuff they sell im thinking of working in clothing as a p/t job so this thread could be helpful


----------



## miss_spam (Jun 3, 2006)

my manager told me that they usually hire people who are like themselves. like during an interview if they are pretty mellow and friendly then you should be as well. if they are really proper and formal then try to be really proper and formal. 

i work in retail and i think that they mostly look for a friendly person with an awesome personality. they want you to sell their clothes so you should be able to have this comfortable aura where people will want to get to know you and trust your judgement in clothes


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 3, 2006)

Ugh, I worked for Gap for a little while and that folding stuck with me! I fold all my clothes like that now, hehe!


----------



## sunsational (Jun 4, 2006)

anyone knows which of these stores pay higher than 7 bucks?


----------



## Stephy (Jun 4, 2006)

How exciting. I love retail. Clothing stores are alot of fun to work at. 

For an interview I would discuss scertain situations and how the person would handle it. Examples would be: What would you do if a customer became upset/angry with you? How would you handle a loss prevention situation (theft), What have you done to keep a customer happy? Just things like that. 

Know the store you are applying for and dress for it. Do dress all dressy when it's casual clothing store and vice versa. Know what's in for the season and some of their key items, heck might as well get to know why they call it what they do etc. The more you know the more they think you are dieing to work there. Also think ahead as to why you are applying to that store. Don't just say I love the clothing, say things like I love the associates and it seems like a fun hip and happening place to work, it seems like there is room for growth and that's something I"m interested it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lealei (Jun 6, 2006)

I work in a kid's clothing store AND at The Body Shop on weekends. The worst part, for me, is cleaning up after customers who don't bother to put things back where they belong. There's a lot of folding/floorset work/cleaning/sizing, etc...all while reaching out to every customer that walks into the door. If you can multitask and work long hours, go ahead and apply. 
My rule for interviews: dress 2 steps above the store's employee dress code. For example, if all the associates wear jeans and tshirts, wear jeans that are a bit more towards the dressy side, along with a cute [yet tasteful] shirt and a cropped blazer. 
Remember to be yourself, but definitely show enthusiasm for the job and the company. As previous posters have said, its good to know little bit about the company as well. Show up 10-15 minutes early, smile, give a firm handshake. The key is to be confident, but not go overboard. Be sure to ask questions...this will prove that you really are curious about the job, and that you've given it some thought. Be sure to mail the interviewer a thank you card afterwards, thanking them for their time!
Once you've got the job, great! Wear the most comfortable shoes you can get away with [pick up some insoles too!], and learn as much as you can. Again, ask questions!
I hope this helps. Good luck! <3


----------



## MissyGlo (Jun 19, 2006)

*Need Help..*

This thursday, I have an Interview with Wet Seal.
This is (and Hopefully) going the first job I'll have in a clothing store.
I wanted to know if anyone knows what would be in their interview and from what i read, like what should i wear for that day of the interview.. I'm so looking forward to working there, and I want to be prepared and give them a good impression that I can do the job.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Thank You...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

As a manager I always looked for people who were personable, tidy, and smiled a lot.
I also looked for people who were graceful under pressure and patient.

Appearance is important in that you're going to be face to face with the customer so hygeine etc. should be thought of.
As far as clothing goes, look at how the people in the store dress, then up it a notch or two.


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lealei* 
_I work in a kid's clothing store AND at The Body Shop on weekends. The worst part, for me, is cleaning up after customers who don't bother to put things back where they belong. There's a lot of folding/floorset work/cleaning/sizing, etc...all while reaching out to every customer that walks into the door. If you can multitask and work long hours, go ahead and apply. 
My rule for interviews: dress 2 steps above the store's employee dress code. For example, if all the associates wear jeans and tshirts, wear jeans that are a bit more towards the dressy side, along with a cute [yet tasteful] shirt and a cropped blazer. 
Remember to be yourself, but definitely show enthusiasm for the job and the company. As previous posters have said, its good to know little bit about the company as well. Show up 10-15 minutes early, smile, give a firm handshake. The key is to be confident, but not go overboard. Be sure to ask questions...this will prove that you really are curious about the job, and that you've given it some thought. Be sure to mail the interviewer a thank you card afterwards, thanking them for their time!
Once you've got the job, great! Wear the most comfortable shoes you can get away with [pick up some insoles too!], and learn as much as you can. Again, ask questions!
I hope this helps. Good luck! <3_

 


So how much stuff did YOU get at our semi-annual sale (I'm a fellow PT Body Shop employee)  omg, I bought way tooo much, and there are still several weeks left!   ahhhh


----------

